# The SubMersive has landed...



## cruzmisl (Jul 1, 2007)

I got my Submersive subwoofer from Mark Seaton. It's quite impressive. 

----------------------------------------------

Hi Everyone,

Well my single SubMersive was finally delivered yesterday. I'll preface my post by saying - this thing is no joke.

First, the sub was packaged very well. Dense foam expertly cut and arranged to ensure the SubMersive arrived in pristine condition. I removed the top layer of foam, tipped the box on its side and then slid the unit out. My wife and I were able to lift it off without any issues. This is a two man operation for sure. Don't think you can pull this one off on your own unless you want a trip to the Chiropractor.

We muscled this thing downstairs and placed it in the only area it would fit and was still pleasing to the other half (that's important ). I removed the plastic and you know what, this thing looks good for a "homemade" sub. It doesn't have the furniture grade finish AV123 offers but it still blends nicely. My wife even likes it. I hate to use the word "homemade" since it conjures up images of an old automotive sub box you made in your garage out of particle board. I assure you the fit and finish is beyond reproach. The panels are cut on a CNC machine out of top quality birch and the textured finish papers to be very durable. You can tell Mark is a "type A" personality. Only the best will leave his shop. This thing is like a stealth bomber. Nothing too exciting to look at but you know it packs a wallop. 

The sub is also large but not too large considering it has two 15" drivers. I am coming from an SVS Ultra (tube) so it is a bit more bulky but I'm sure the added performance will be worth it.

The amp is also top quality. It doesn't have its own crossover but if you're buying a sub of this calibre your electronics should have one so it's redundant. The amp is also flush mounted and only accepts balanced connections. Mark does supply an adapter for an RCA connection if you need one. The power cord isn't just a regular power cord either, it uses a Neutrik connector. Top notch all the way.

I turned the gain down to just above -36db and hooked up the balanced connector and then plugged it in a switched it on. I heard nothing, no pops or thumps. I had started Shooter on a DVD just to ensure it was getting a signal and even at its lowest setting this thing was adding low frequency. It wasn't moving any air but it was adding weight to the sound. I thought to myself, this should be good (with a huge smile on my face). I set the crossover on my MMC-1 to 80Hz, popped in the Avia test disc and calibrated the system to reference levels with the sub about 2-3db hot. It's time to audition but I only had a half hour.

I popped in The Incredibles and in the first scene where he puts the huge tree back in the ground there is a ton of low frequency. My Ultra always bottomed out during that passage but the SubMersive handled it without any issues. The bass was tight and very well controlled.

Next I put in Yanni-Live. At this point my wife came inside and sat next to me. All was quiet. The system was at reference level, the DVD started to play and BAM! The system hit like a hammer to the chest. It scared the sh!t out of my wife. She made me turn it down so she could catch her breath This is no joke or exaggeration. Yanni is recorded well and I've listened to it dozens of times with my Ultra and never had the impact the SubMersive delivers. Each beat you could feel in your chest. It's not overdone but adds authority and weight to the music. The Ultra always provided the bass but never the impact the SubMersive gives. My wife literally had goosebumps during several passages.

I played the Matrix and cued the helicopter scene where Neo rescues Morpheus. The machine gun on the helicopter might as well have been in my living room. This thing is out of control. The slow motion helicopter falling (when Neo grabs the rope) you can hear, and feel the weight and texture of the blades. Whoosh, whoosh, whoosh, then the chopper hits the building and wow! I thought my house was going to collapse It was like someone had a fan blowing on me. Every stitch of clothing I had was vibrating. ME LIKEY!

The SubMersive sounds much different than my Ultra. The Ultra was somewhat boomy in comparison and seems a little "slow" and less controlled. When pushed hard the Ultra would make strange noises but the SubMersive doesn't do that. Then again, I'm not sure I've reached the limits of it yet but Mark assures me the thing is near bulletproof. The Ultra wasn't able to provide the impact of the SubMersive, especially in music. I don't want to discount the Ultra because it's a good sub for the money but a single 12" driver can't compare to 2-15's. I really enjoyed my Ultra up until yesterday. I just think the SubMersive is a much more capable unit......as it should be.

I brought three friends over and had them listen to it. It's fun to watch their reaction rather than the movies. Everyone had a huge smile on their face or was laughing out loud. It's something to be experienced!

I had some friends listen to it and asked one person in particular if the SubMersive was worth the money. His response said it all.

"So you think it's worth 2 grand"

"Yep........ Every last cent"


System: Rocket 850's
Bigfoot
RSC300's
Emotiva MMC-1
Emotiva MPS-1
Oppo DV981HD
JVC HDILA FH97 61"

Link to original review.


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Nice review...But it mostly speaks about SPL. Can you describe your listening room as well as catching an REW FR propably?

Thanks!


----------



## Ilkka (Jun 8, 2006)

IMO it would be cool to post the review also on HTS, and not just direct our readers on to another board. :innocent:

EDIT: I copy/pasted the review for you


----------



## cruzmisl (Jul 1, 2007)

What is REW FR? Not sure what the acronym means......


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

We do appreciate the review, however it is better to post it here than link to it. Not that I mind a link to Mark's forum, it just makes sense for members to not have to leave just to read the review. I did place a link to the original review at the bottom.

What is the cost of one of these?

I also agree that it would be nice to see some frequency response measurements, which is what blaser is referring to. Let's see how low she can go... :bigsmile: You can use REW (Room EQ Wizard) or whatever program you prefer. REW can be downloaded here for free.

Of course what be even mo betta is if Ilkka would test it... :yes:


----------



## cruzmisl (Jul 1, 2007)

No problem. It seemed easier at the time. I'll post some pictures here too. 

As far as in room measurements, I am waiting on my QSC DSP-30 to arrive then once I figure out how to work it I'll gladly post some response curves. Should be here by the end of the week (fingers crossed) Everything else is in order.










And another one showng what it looks like in the room. No comments on the surround wires running across my carpet. Haven't had time to run them underneath. It's a hyoooge job


----------



## Mark Seaton (Jun 22, 2006)

Ilkka said:


> IMO it would be cool to post the review also on HTS, and not just direct our readers on to another board. :innocent:
> 
> EDIT: I copy/pasted the review for you





Sonnie said:


> We do appreciate the review, however it is better to post it here than link to it. Not that I mind a link to Mark's forum, it just makes sense for members to not have to leave just to read the review. I did place a link to the original review at the bottom.
> 
> What is the cost of one of these?
> 
> ...



Thank Ilkka & Sonnie for copying cruzmisl's experience here. The irony is that I had directed cruzmisl here so he could get REQW working for when he gets the DSP-30. :innocent:

To answer Sonnie's question, the SubMersive is $1995. Through August 15th that includes shipping within the continental US.

Cheers,


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Mark Seaton said:


> The irony is that I had directed cruzmisl here so he could get REQW working for when he gets the DSP-30. :innocent:


Dang - where’s that “egg on face” smiley when we need it? :laugh:

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

cruzmisl said:


> No comments on the surround wires running across my carpet. Haven't had time to run them underneath. It's a hyoooge job


Forget that - I wanna know what they’re connected to! I don’t see nothin’ under that TV but a center speaker!

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## cruzmisl (Jul 1, 2007)

I have An Emotiva MPS-1 amplifier with an Emotiva MMC-1. I also have an Oppo DV981-HD and a Dishnet HD DVR. It's all behind the wall just behind the display. I hate looking at clutter  I use a hotlink to control all the devices.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2007)

I have to agree with what cruzmist said. When I first got mine, and after Mark calibrated it:bigsmile:, I was in awe of its power. I was going from a ported sub with 400 watts and a 13.13in driver to this. I first must say how nice Mark is. My theater is on the second floor and I am physically unable to do major work on my system. So when I contacted him about my interest in the sub, I also indicated that he would have to do the install. Mark said that it would not be a problem. As fate would have it, I ended up going to CES last year and I was able to meet up with out there. I could tell from that point that he was a strait up guy and he was someone I wanted to do business with. So when Mark got to my house, he worked the sub up the stairs and went to work. It was fun watching him. When Mark finished the install and played some demos. Man it was insane. We watched Open Range. In the beginning of the film, with the thunder I said "That is what real thunder sounds like". It sounded real. It did not sound like just a crash of thunder from a movie. The gun fight was just silly good. Again, the guns sounded real. Not just what guns sound like in a movie. We also watched the beginning attack it Master and Commander. Oh My. I could not believe what I was hearing. On one level I was getting scared but Mark just had a smile on his face. I could not help but bust out laughing. I said, "Now I get it." I have been in heaven since. It just sounds so good on everything I through at it. The SQ is just fantastic. I have had mine for a number of months now and I do not have one second of regretHighly recommended.


----------



## Elderloc (Apr 8, 2007)

Mark is truly a top notch person, I've met him several times. As for his subwoofers yeah those things are designed very well. If you ever have a change to attend one of Art Sonneborn's meets do it. Four of Marks subs is really something everybody should get to experience. Those things are so powerful I keep telling Art he might need to get a permit, or license, they are down right deadly


----------



## coctostan (Mar 9, 2007)

Does it have a built in linkwitz tranform circuit or do you need to handle that with the DSP-30?


----------



## Mark Seaton (Jun 22, 2006)

coctostan said:


> Does it have a built in linkwitz tranform circuit or do you need to handle that with the DSP-30?


The SubMersive's amplifier, enclosure and drivers provide a very smooth frequency response I purposely dialed in, which is +/-3dB from ~18-200Hz as measured outdoors, and follows a 2nd order roll off down to below 8Hz.

The DSP-30 or other EQ of choice is only needed to address room acoustic interactions and final "flavoring" of how the SubMersive interacts with your room. As others have noted, the the DSP-30, as with most other DSP based EQ's, spare the SMS-1, does not do any measurement for you, but can be used very sucessfully in conjunction with a functional Room EQ Wizard setup.


----------



## coctostan (Mar 9, 2007)

Thanks for the reply. I guess I was curious if you meant you dialed it in via a LT or just by setting up a naturally critically damped enclosure without EQ. Being 6db down at 18hz is pretty impressive without EQ for any set of drivers.

What kind of extension would you expect from one Submersive in a 3000 cu ft room?


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2007)

So far, just about everyone who has gotten at least one submersive has had extension down to the single digits(assuming that it is an enclosed room). That is how Mark engineered it.


----------



## Incognito (Dec 16, 2006)

coctostan said:


> What kind of extension would you expect from one Submersive in a 3000 cu ft room?


As a new owner of 2 of these bad boys, in a room that is almost 3000 cu ft, I have to say that you should get two if money permits. I'm pretty sure that a single submersive would do you just fine, but if you can afford two of them, in a room that big, you will NOT be disappointed.  Just for overkill, I'm going to try to put more of them in my room. :hide:


----------



## spyboy (Jul 23, 2006)

cruzmisl said:


> No problem. It seemed easier at the time. I'll post some pictures here too.
> 
> As far as in room measurements, I am waiting on my QSC DSP-30 to arrive then once I figure out how to work it I'll gladly post some response curves. Should be here by the end of the week (fingers crossed) Everything else is in order.
> 
> ...



Have you received the DSP-30? We would like to see the results.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2007)

I might as well post what Mark was able to do with the sub in my room

http://www.websitetoolbox.com/tool/post/seatonsound/vpost?id=2106887
His is the one that is about half way down the page.


----------



## spyboy (Jul 23, 2006)

MikeDuke said:


> I might as well post what Mark was able to do with the sub in my room
> 
> http://www.websitetoolbox.com/tool/post/seatonsound/vpost?id=2106887
> His is the one that is about half way down the page.


Did you use the DSP-30 to get those results? That is a very flat FR. I am glad you like your Submersive so much. I can't afford $2,500 for the Submersive and the DSP-30. If I had the money, I would get two Submersives and the DSP-30.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2007)

Spy,
sorry for the delay. I was on Vacation.
yes, that was with the dsp30. I think Mark was satisfied considering I have a small room with no treatments.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2008)

I have read nothing but great things about this sub. It's on my dream list.

engtaz


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2008)

All you have heard is true. It is a sub that should most certainly be on a short list.


----------

